# Stain Imaging - Anyone familiar with this technique?



## Locklear (Nov 24, 2006)

(This may be in the wrong section of the forum)

Innovative Apparel in Orlando has patented a technique called *stain imaging* which uses no screen or films. They are able to do all-over printing and cross seams with ease. 

Anyone have any clue how this works? Here are a few pics, but more can be seen here: Stain Imaging | All Over Apparel Printing


----------



## staned (Feb 25, 2007)

i was wondering the same thing. stan


----------



## Uncle John (Mar 11, 2007)

We have used them for about 4-5 years, Great company good product. The shirt feels like a new shirt very soft hand. The tooling is about $4oo as they don't use screens but rather etch in to rubber some how. Our artist created a design and we had to change some things as no sharp turns and the like, no two shirts are alike but it super cool. We then Screen printed over it and it looked GREAT.
They use only use certain brands of shirts all 100% cotton as I remember. There minimum is 144 as I recall. The sales manager was Don Materly (spelling is wrong) but a good guy to work with. They have stock designs they will print with no tooling just the minimum shirt order. You can the embellish them with the customers name.
When you contact him mention John from Southwest Sportswear...lol


----------



## dann (May 27, 2008)

Do they make a giant rubber stamp or roller or something? It looks cool. And my inner white trash is telling me "I can fake it with stuff around the house"

Maybe I'll carve up some linoleum sometime and see what I can do.


----------



## wormil (Jan 7, 2008)

WAIT, stop the presses - did anyone notice this on their website?










I'm speechless.


----------



## confetti (Jul 23, 2006)

i was looking at a machine a while ago that lasered into denim and cotton you could whatever you wanted on the garment. it sort of burnt away some of the fabric leaving the relieg as an image. Don't know if that's what this is but is sooo cool anyway.


----------



## DSetchel (Apr 10, 2010)

I believe you are talking about laser etching. We do it on a contract basis for anyone interested. I burns the top layer of polyester or knocks out the ink from denim. laser-applique.com


----------



## Celtic (Feb 19, 2008)

DSetchel said:


> I believe you are talking about laser etching. We do it on a contract basis for anyone interested. I burns the top layer of polyester or knocks out the ink from denim. laser-applique.com


This thread is from 2008, so you probably won't hear any response from them.


----------

